# sylvania netbook windows ce



## Bostont1228 (Nov 19, 2011)

how can i get it to display regular web pages like a laptop to play games , i can get it to do it but it goes real slow. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Keithacehollis (Dec 12, 2011)

to display webpages you have to find the classic page as it will always default to mobile site so once you've found the classic site you need to bookmark it. also you will find it will really really really struggle with games if it plays them at all the ram is so little it struggles with youtube even on the mobile site.


----------

